# Dan3.2 Chocwork Orange Special Edition



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ill be doing a few reviews on this as I have several different colored vehicles to try it on.

Firstly a big thanks to Dan for sending this out, and being patient for the review as I've been suffering from glandular fever.

The car:
2004 mk3 mondeo Tdci 90,000 on the clock

Usual wax: dodo range.

How the car was preped:
Wheels cleaned, APC the lower body panels and rinsed, followed by a car chem snow foam, followed by Garnet Car Care PH Neutral snow foam, body work was then Clayed and then snow foamed again and dried. Wax was then applied using a MF glove and buffed off using a big thick MF cloth.

Wax first impressions:

The smell, it's not in your face but is lovely to work with, without it getting up your nose. Nice slippery texture, fairly smooth texture too.

Application:

Sadly mine was slightly cracked and I dot like wastage and kept messing around. In the end I threw the broken bits away and used what was left (most of it, only top layer was cracked)

Application was nice and easy, fairly even and generally nice to work with.

Buffing off.....not so simple, seemed to need forever to fully cure and even then still a little more than one or two wipes to get it off, but I fear it still may not have been fully cured?

The finish:

Well the pictures speak for themselves really, I am really chuffed with the finish and just annoyed i didn't get more photos. The reflection and depth is incredible!!









Lets see how durability goes.

My overal impression: I would certainly look to buy this as an addition to my dodo, not ire it's ready to replace it yet. Would be ideal if the curing time could be reduced and made a little easier to buff off.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ill get more photos later


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Couple of photos from the rain today, sits nicely on the paint.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Dave, good review. Curing is a little longer than your usual waxes but the idea behind it is that, you can spend time applying it, in any temps and not worry about it baking on, you can also do a few pannels at a time or half the car or even all the car then buff off, making it less fussy and quicker. Durability should be good. Nice glossy wet look too.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great results on that great wax .


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dan, I been thinking about it and it does make a lot more sense having the longer curing time. I'm just used to a much quicker time. Should be able to give it a whizz on the bike tomorrow!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

dave89 said:


> Dan, I been thinking about it and it does make a lot more sense having the longer curing time. I'm just used to a much quicker time. Should be able to give it a whizz on the bike tomorrow!


Looking forward to the pics mate, yeah longer cure works well, especially in the summer, although when temps are higher obviously curing will be quicker anyway. :thumb:


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

The Honda cbr 

Found it even easier to work with today, the sun was shining and I was in a good mood lol.

As always I get to excited and forget before photos, but trust me when I say WOW

Bare in mind this is a heavy commuter.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

must admit i do prefer a longer curing wax as i have been using sherbert fizz and struggling to get decent results but i know it is just me and i need to adapt my technique


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks good mate, for me, a wax is about the looks, durability and water behavoiur isnt everything although they have their importance, getting that glossy wet look makes all your hard work in detailing your car/ bike etc worth while


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice job on the Honda mate .


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dan I did notice the next day the car was covered in water spots after a quick shower, do you think I Should have applied more layers? 

It's hadn't rained since I did the bike, bike looks great still!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

dave89 said:


> Dan I did notice the next day the car was covered in water spots after a quick shower, do you think I Should have applied more layers?
> 
> It's hadn't rained since I did the bike, bike looks great still!


i would say use two coats, at least half hour in-between, but as with most waxes if the cars not been driven and its rained hard sometimes water spots can appear.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok cool cheers mate, 

I think it needed two or three as there was nothing left on it lol


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

1,800 miles on and after being in two garages its had another wash. Now remember it only had one layer applied (I SAID 1) lol









The boy helping


----------

